# Double Dip



## ccbkd (23 Sep 2010)

Well Don't say you didn't see it coming...looks like a black winter ahead and a tough budget...seems like we really are beholded to the free market. So, government to protect the rich, and market discipline and tough love for everyone else


----------



## z107 (23 Sep 2010)

> seems like we really are beholded to the free market.


The free market didn't encourage property investment at the peak of a bubble, using tax breaks. That was intervention by the government.
A true free market would also allow the collapse of the banks.


----------



## Towger (24 Sep 2010)

A slow death by a 1000 cuts. No point in waiting any longer, our TDs as a whole(all parties) are not up job of making hard decisions. Just get the IMF/EU in to make the cuts and (as another AAMer said) let them stand around the sidelines pointing fingers at each other. Cut once, cut deep.

From todays WSJ : http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...6865000.html?mod=WSJEUROPE_hpp_LEFTTopStories


----------

